# Salsa?



## chris629 (Jan 3, 2005)

I am hoping to get a food processor soon to help with making my own salsa but I have a ? about making salsa.
Dh and I have a fav mexican restaurant but can't always afford to get there so I thought in between times I would make my own corn tortilla chips and salsa.  But being very picky about salsa and knowing we love theirs I want to try to make it as close as possible. 
I know it is a tomato base, I also know there is cilantro, green onions, maybe green pepper, regular onion, a little bit of tomato chunks, and maybe garlic, possibly jalepenos even though its not a hot salsa.  How do I get it to where there is a tomato base and have some pureed and some chunky?  
I guess I want someone to help me knowing the ingredients I just listed.  
To some this may be really easy but I really hate to experiment too much and waste food.  I don't mind experimenting as long as its still edible.  lol!!
So how would you/do you make your salsa with the above ingredients (and then some possibly)?  Do you cook it or just chop it up and its ready to go?
Thanks for any suggestions or tips.


----------

